# Poetico



## vafadar

Salve, qualcuno saprebbe gentilmente indicarmi la differenza tra poetic e poetical? Immagino non ci sia una grossa differenza grammaticale, quantomeno nell'uso che si fa dei dei due termini. Si tratta allora, probabilmente, di una questione di stile. Chi riesce a fare un po' di chiarezza?

Grazie!

D.


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi vafadar. 

I don't know of any difference in meaning between the two words. 'Poetic' is what most people use in Australia. 'Poetical' sound more like American English to me. Someone from there may want to confirm or deny.


----------



## joanvillafane

Deny, Charles.   Poetic is more commonly used.  I can't even begin to explain why and how but I can't think of ever using "poetical."   Maybe a sentence, for context, would help clarify the choice.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I always thought that "poetic" could refer to "poetry" and "poetical" could mean "full of charm/fascination" ... can't explain it  and I am surely wrong! 

"The poetic art" and "The last days of Autumn are so poetical" (?  ?)


----------



## london calling

Sì, qualche frase aiuterebbe molto.

However, I agree that "poetic" is more common, but if it's a stand-alone (i.e. it doesn't precede a noun) then I might (underlined at least 5 times) use _poetical. _But I still prefer _poetic, _even if they are in fact synonyms.


----------



## Anja.Ann

To summarize, Vafadar ,  they are synonyms, no difference at all and "poetic" is the most used version


----------



## whi

london calling said:


> However, I agree that "poetic" is more common, but if it's a stand-alone (i.e. it doesn't precede a noun) then I might (underlined at least 5 times) use _poetical.  _But I still prefer _poetic., _even if they are in fact synonyms.


they are not perfect synonyms: 
*"denotation"*: there are some contexts in which you can hardly substitute them " poetical works by...", "poetic prose"
*"connotation"*: as "poetical" is less frequent than "poetic" , it is more poetical than "poetic"


----------



## london calling

whi said:


> they are not perfect synonyms:
> *"denotation"*: there are some contexts in which you can hardly substitute them " poetical works by...", "poetic prose"
> *"connotation"*: as "poetical" is less frequent than "poetic" , it is more poetical than "poetic"


Non ho capito, perdonami: puoi riscrivere il tuo post nella tua lingua?


----------



## whi

london calling said:


> Non ho capito, perdonami: puoi riscrivere il tuo post nella tua lingua?


traducendo non cambia molto :
 un sinonimo può essere sostituito in ogni contesto senza problemi : "le opere in poesia di Foscolo" e "prosa poetica" si traducono in un solo modo
la connotazione distingue anche due sinonimi perfetti. "poetical" è più poetico, suggestivo di "poetic"


----------



## Peninsular

dirò un'idiozia qui, ma non è che *poetic* si riferisce più all'effetto lirico/oneirico che fa su chi lo ascolta/vede/etc (cioè che fa un effetto poetico) e *poetical* invece si riferisce più a qualcosa che richiama la poesia come forma scritta? Sempre con una zona di sovrapposizione, ovviamente...


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> dirò un'idiozia qui, ma non è che *poetic* si riferisce più all'effetto lirico/oneirico che fa su chi lo ascolta/vede/etc (cioè che fa un effetto poetico) e *poetical* invece si riferisce più a qualcosa che richiama la poesia come forma scritta? Sempre con una zona di sovrapposizione, ovviamente...


Ho consultato 2 o 3 dizionari (solo quelli on-line, l'ammetto) e non fanno differenza fra le due parole, però tutto può essere (e infatti volevo capire che cosa diceva Whi, sembrava interessante, sono molto curiosa...).


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao LC! Ma infatti, mi sa che è così - solo che mi verebbe più naturale dire magari che un film è poetic, mentre poetical lo associerei più con la struttura poetica di una cosa, come il modo in cui una persona parla, non quello che dice. Probably just too many cups of tea in the system!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pen 

In sostanza esattamente l'opposto di quello che credevo   ... avevo la sensazione che "poetical" fosse più simile a "suggestivo" (fascinating/charming) e "poetic" più direttamente collegato con la "poesia" (forma artistica)  

Grazie


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Anja - guarda, ci sono buone probabilità che sbaglio alla grande io!


----------



## a malta

Ciao&Hi!
Peninsular, just to make sure I understand what you are saying: 
 "The *poetic* images of "Novecento" were the best part of the movie".
 "I am bewildered by the *poetical* expressions my friend Kim uses now and then".
 a m


----------



## Anja.Ann

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Anja - guarda, ci sono buone probabilità che sbaglio alla grande io!



Non ci credo per niente!


----------



## Peninsular

@a malta - yes: maybe poetic more for effect and poetical more for narrative/structure? But l'm probably wrong...
@Anja - thanks!


----------



## marcolettici

"Poetic" is the only form I've ever heard, seen, or used.  But I suppose there could be a use for poetical, since "poetic" sounds so... well... poetic, while "poetical" sounds so... unpoetical (i.e. "clumsy").


----------



## joanvillafane

I think you're onto something, there, marcolettici.  I thought there might be a kind of disparaging tone to "poetical", like something that's trying to be poetic but doesn't quite make it.  Hard to put this into words.


----------



## london calling

We need a good dictionary here...all the ones I've checked on-line says they're synonyms. Even WRF says "poetic(al)!

And I have definitely heard and seen it used, although as I say above I still prefer "poetic." I am getting REALLY curious now......

Edit. Mind you, freedictionary gives two meanings for poetical:
*1. *Poetic.
*2. *Fancifully depicted or embellished; idealized

The second one is interesting.....


----------



## Anja.Ann

I have found a "poetical quote"  ... but also here they are synonyms and, finally, something on the "-ical" suffix


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> We need a good dictionary here...all the ones I've checked on-line says they're synonyms. Even WRF says "poetic(al)!
> 
> And I have definitely heard and seen it used, although as I say above I still prefer "poetic." I am getting REALLY curious now......
> 
> Edit. Mind you, freedictionary gives two meanings for poetical:
> *1. *Poetic.
> *2. *Fancifully depicted or embellished; idealized
> 
> The second one is interesting.....



This is the best - OED


> *Poetic*
> 
> *A*. adj.1.  Of, belonging to, or characteristic of poets or poetry; appropriate to a poet. Formerly also: †fictitious, imaginary (obs.). *
> 2.*   Originally: that is a poet; that writes poetry. Later also: having the  sensibility, insight, or faculty of expression attributed to poets.
> *3.* *a.*  Composed as poetry; consisting of or written in verse.
> *b*.  Having the style or character proper to poetry as a fine art; elevated or sublime in expression.





> *Poetical*
> 
> *a.*  Of, belonging to, or characteristic of poets or poetry; = poetic adj. 1
> *2.* *a.* Having the style or character proper to poetry; = poetic adj. 3b
> *3.*  That is a poet; having the sensibility of a poet; = poetic adj. 2


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> This is the best - OED


Ha, well done that chap!

So poetical is a synonym for poetic except for one case (3.a.), ie. it doesn't mean "composed as poetry; consisting of or written in verse".


----------



## Peninsular

My Shorter Oxford gives the principal definition of
*Poetic* as _of or pertaining to poets and poetry; characteristic of or appropriate to poets and poetry
_and*Poetical* as_ such as is found in poetry, fictitious, imaginary, ideal, _and then giving other definitions which are synonymous with poetic.


----------



## whi

whi said:


> they are not perfect synonyms:
> *"denotation"*: there are some contexts in which you can hardly substitute them* 1)* "poetic*al* works by...",* 2)*  "poetic prose"
> *"connotation"*: as "poetical" is less frequent than "poetic" , it is more poetical than "poetic"





whi said:


> traducendo non cambia molto :
> un sinonimo può essere sostituito in ogni contesto senza problemi :* 1) "le opere in poesia di Foscolo"* e *2) "prosa poetica*" si traducono in un solo modo (*diverso)*
> la connotazione distingue anche due sinonimi perfetti. "poetical" è più poetico, suggestivo di "poetic"





Peninsular said:


> dirò un'idiozia qui, ma non è che *poetic* si riferisce più all'effetto lirico/oneirico che fa su chi lo ascolta/vede/etc (cioè che fa un effetto poetico) e *poetical* invece si riferisce più a qualcosa che richiama* 3)la poesia come forma scritta*? Sempre con una zona di sovrapposizione, ovviamente...





london calling said:


> Ho consultato 2 o 3 dizionari (solo quelli on-line, l'ammetto) e non fanno differenza fra le due parole, però tutto può essere (e infatti volevo capire che cosa diceva Whi, sembrava interessante, *sono molto curiosa.*..)
> ..*so poetical is a synonym...*.


no, LC: la denotazione è un significato, spiegato da una *definizione*. Una parola può avere più significati. Un sinonimo deve poter sostituire l'altro in* ogni* contesto senza problemi
Both "poetic" and "poetical" have more [and same, as Paul showed,] meanings/denotations/definitions , one of these is *3)"having the characteristics of poetry"*.

I have made up Examples *1 and 2* because they have both the *same* meaning/*definition*: [*3)*], but *different* translations. 
You are a native British speaker, you can judge: if you acknowledge that *correct* translation is different, you realize that the 2 words are not synonyms and can be tricky.

Besides that, when you translate you should take into account  connotation: the emotional associations a word carries
spero che ora è tutto chiaro.

P.S. _questo è il caso più eclatante, ma anche i casi in cui la traduzione è differente per eventuali differenti definizioni, determinano la conclusione che le due parole non sono sinonimi_


----------



## london calling

Thanks, whi.


----------



## whi

you are welcome, LC,  what about "Foscolo's poetic works" and "poetical prose"? first wrong, second different meaning?


----------



## london calling

whi said:


> you are welcome, LC, what about "Foscolo's poetic works" and "poetical prose"? first wrong, second different meaning?


Stando all'OED e partendo dal presupposto che si parla solo delle opere di Foscolo scritte in versi  si può dire solo "Foscolo's Poetic Works". Sempre stando all'OED si può dire sia poetic sia _poetical prose_, che forse è la stessa cosa della più comune "prose poetry" (poesia scritta in prosa anziché in versi)?

Sono cose studiate troppi anni fa....


----------



## Triky

I don't know whether this could be of any help or something...I was reading through my English literature notes and I found this:

"POETIC is different from POETICAL:

POETICAL = what the tradition considers poetic;
POETIC QUALITY= means that poetry manifests itself, it is a quality rather than an accomplishment.
Poetic language can become poetical only if it was learnt."

I suppose this is just a sort of theorization of the examples you've given and of the definitions you can find in dictionaries


----------



## Ceci83

london calling said:


> However, I agree that "poetic" is more common, *but if it's a stand-alone (i.e. it doesn't precede a noun) then I might (underlined at least 5 times) use poetical. But I still prefer *_*poetic*, _even if they are in fact synonyms.



Scusate se mi trovo a riesumare questo thread, ma mi è venuto un dubbio durante una traduzione, e questo punto mi sembra molto pertinente... se il termine deve reggersi da solo, ad esempio in una frase come

_"Mio padre ha detto una cosa un po' poetica"_

sarebbe più consono usare poetic o poetical?


----------

